# Imf exemestane



## zdudezdud (May 31, 2015)

Just ordered two bottles of exemestane from IMF been reading good things so I'm going to make the change from anastrazole and give exemestane a try.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## zdudezdud (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks looking forward to it


----------



## Bucks10 (Jun 1, 2015)

Works well man.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't think anyone has been unhappy with ironmagresearch exemestane..

someone had posted labs on asf with test being around 4700 and e2 stayed around 52 at 25mg a day once a day dosing...


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 1, 2015)

Yup, was me. My test Levels were 4700 and estrogen only 52 with one dose a day of 25 MG imr exemestane. Stuff works and tastes great. Almost 5000 test levels with a mere 52 estrogen reading.  Feel amazing


----------



## SheriV (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks for chiming it!


----------



## mashazubair (Jun 2, 2015)

I love


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zdudezdud (Jun 6, 2015)

good to hear and I got my shipment the other day so great TA time for sure.  Going to do the once a day 25mg dosing which I started today, great taste I was prepared for something terrible tasting so happily surprised. Anyway, I'm sure  this will be better than adex.  I know adex works well but it is very easy to crash my E2 on adex and for anyone who crashed their E2 you know it sucks.  




psychowhite said:


> Yup, was me. My test Levels were 4700 and estrogen only 52 with one dose a day of 25 MG imr exemestane. Stuff works and tastes great. Almost 5000 test levels with a mere 52 estrogen reading.  Feel amazing


----------

